# Trivia 7/10



## luckytrim (Jul 10, 2018)

trivia 7/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Canada did not have a national flag until February 15, 1965,  when its maple
leaf flag was adopted by its parliament. Before that, the red  ensign, a
British maritime flag, was in general use.


1. This group of islands lies off the African coast and is a  dependency of
Spain...
2. Butch and Sundance reportedly met their end in what South  American
country ?
3. What are the names of Judy Garland's three  kids?
4. Which of the following words means  "impartial"?
  a. - Misinterested
  b. - Uninterested
  c. - Disinterested
  d. - Noninterested
5. "The Little Prince", "The Phantom of the Opera", and  "Around the World in 
Eighty Days" were all originally published in what  language?
6. While most people are familiar with deja vu - the feeling  you've 
experienced something before - what is the term that describes  experiencing 
something in reality that you've dreamed about in the  past?
  a. - deja dit
  b. - deja connu
  c. - deja reve
  d. - deja entendu
7. Which order of monks are often thought of as taking a vow  of silence?
  a. -  Franciscan
  b. - Essenes
  c. - Sanyassa
  d. - Trappist
8.  I add the a dilute solution of iodine to a sliced potato.  It turns 
blue-black. What can I deduce?


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Remember Leo the Lion ? You saw him and heard his roar at the  beginning of
all MGM films.  Well, in the town museum of McPherson, Kansas,  you can view
the hide of Leo.  It's on display there.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Canary Islands
2. Colombia
3.  Liza, Lorna, Joe
4. - c
5. French
6. - c
7. - d
8. The potato contains starch




CRAP !!
Leo the MGM Lion was a popular cat. If you were alive in the  1920s or 1930s,
you might have seen Leo at a movie premier, or riding in an  airplane or on a
boat, or performing any one of dozens of other publicity  stunts for
Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer. He could be seen all over the country --  sometimes at
the same time!

How was that possible? Leo was more than one lion. MGM  sometimes deputized
alternate versions of the famous beast, generic felines  borrowed from local
zoos and renamed temporarily for public events.

All of the Leos are long dead and buried. But one of them --  no one's quite
sure which one -- had his skin removed in Los Angeles and made  into a rug.
That rug WAS on display at the McPherson Museum in the center  of Kansas, but
Leo was taken off exhibit for restoration in 2014 and did not  return, and
that fact makes this CRAP .


----------

